# Anyone familiar with Anna Maria Island?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My husband and I are thinking of renting a place in Anna Maria, Florida for next February. If you have any advise about pet friendly rentals, realtors, Havanese communities, neighborhoods, etc., I would love to hear from you! Thanks.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I l ived there when I was young.....odd because that is not a place I've ever heard anyone talk about...I don't know anything about the place anymore...I haven't been there in over 25 years! But it is very beautiful......


----------

